# catfish help



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

ill be going camping at somervile lake in 2 weeks and was hopeing some one here would be able to help a fellow 2-cooler out. Heres the problem i plan to do some rod and reel fishing mainly at night on a boat for some catfish and ive tried everything i can think of over the past few years and nothing has had any good results. I just want really bad to put my family on some good fishing and im not asking for your baited hole numbers (though i wont turn them down) just what works for yall bait, general area etc. things like that. Any help would be great thanks in advance.


Nick


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

No spots to give you but shad or sureshot is the way to go.Good luck on your trip.


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

thanks for the tip kim e cooper. i sure thuat id get more of a responce than this


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Buy some maize or milo at the feed store put some in 5gal
bucket with a lid. Fill with water until its completely covered.
Put the lid on tight leave out side till you get ready to leave.
Takes at least a week to sour
Carry this in boat or back of truck (DO NOT PUT IN CAR TRUNK !!!)
When you get to where you're going sprinkle this in the water where
you are fishing.This should attract channel cats and blue cats.
Takes an hour or more to draw fish,just a little goes a long way
(about half a coffee can )
add a little to fishing hole every couple of hours.
This stuff really stinks so don't get it on you or your clothes !!!
As for bait we use Catfish Charlie but any good cat bait should work
( liver,shrimp,or commercial baits) If you're in a boat I would bait several
spots to start out. When one spot slows down move to another.

Good luck hope it works for ya


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is a link to a website that will help you. He's got more information about catfishing than you can read about all day. He is a guide on Keystone Lake in Oklahoma.
wayner
http://www.catfishin.net/


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

I have fished up there by the dam and done really well. Also by the boat ramp where the army corp of engineers if you go right as you leave the boat ramp it goes to where a creek bed starts in the cove and lost a few big ones in there using chicken liver


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

hey big bird, what park will you be camping in? I bank fish most of the parks at somerville. Let me know what park, and we will go from there...


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

deebo we will be camping at Rocky creek but i have a boat so we can pretty much go anywhere but the real shalow stuff. thanks for all the tips so far keep em comin im like a sponge.


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

If all else fails follow the jugs lol


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

TAfishing said:


> If all else fails follow the jugs lol


lol ill have to remember that:cheers:


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

My advise would be for you to contact Obiewan57 who is the best catfish guide on Lake Somerville and let him take you and your family out for a day. You will learn more from him in one day about catfishing there than you could learn on your own in years. Good luck....


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

texasGG said:


> My advise would be for you to contact Obiewan57 who is the best catfish guide on Lake Somerville and let him take you and your family out for a day. You will learn more from him in one day about catfishing there than you could learn on your own in years. Good luck....


That is 100% true and it will save you lots of money, time, and frustration. 
I know and have fished with Weldon several times. A great guide and even better person.

http://******************************/fishtalesguideservicewk.html?1173200193621


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*what is sure shot?*

mind telling me what sureshot is?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

eagleclaw

SureShot is a hand made bait, made by a little old lady with stringy hair and a limp, that lives in the edge of The Big Thicket, in SE Texas. You have to actually park in a gravel parking lot, walk aboaut 1/4 mile back into the thicket to get the bait (best to pull a little red wagon to haul it out with). It catches lots of fish, but it takes a little effort to acquire the bait (but it is worth it)...makes you think of Marie Lavough when you walk back into Missy's house (did I say she goes by Missy). It is right off Highway 59. You will see a sign that says "Best Bait in Texas" Get U Some.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

BigBird, cats are moving off the banks now for their summer living. Has been real good in 2-3 foot water up until now. Your best bet for night fishing will be chumming some up if you can find a spot that agoes from shallow to deep pretty quick, or around some rocks that jut out into the lake near deep water. Good luck. We put 75 in the boat yesterday, but we only kept 50, and, and we were not at Somerville, we were at Gibbons Creek.

Thanks Jackie and GG for the sugar on top, two very top fishermen there.

Weldon Kirk
******************************


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

how would a feller way out here in nc get ahold of some of this bait? that lady have a telephone number?


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*you pullin my leg*

[i think you are pullin my leg! that deal with the little red wagon makes me wonder

SureShot is a hand made bait, made by a little old lady with stringy hair and a limp, that lives in the edge of The Big Thicket, in SE Texas. You have to actually park in a gravel parking lot, walk aboaut 1/4 mile back into the thicket to get the bait (best to pull a little red wagon to haul it out with). It catches lots of fish, but it takes a little effort to acquire the bait (but it is worth it)...makes you think of Marie Lavough when you walk back into Missy's house (did I say she goes by Missy). It is right off Highway 59. You will see a sign that says "Best Bait in Texas" Get U Some.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*sureshot*

mind telling me which town this lady is near , maybe i have someone close to her that could pick up some of this stuff for me


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Go to catfishbait.com this will help.JWCOOP


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Or Google search for Benny Roberts...he will ship it right to your door pretty fast, and let us know if it works on those big cats in your lakes. It works on blues and channels, I have caught as many as 48 blues in one day on it, other days, same lake I catch all channels. good luck


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*thanks a lot*

thanks
i have contacted this guy couple months ago and he acted as though he didn't want to sell it to me after he ask where to ship it
he told me to contact that ******* soap guy , but will never ask that guy for anything
anyway thanks for the help
ec


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

eagleclaw said:


> thanks
> i have contacted this guy couple months ago and he acted as though he didn't want to sell it to me after he ask where to ship it
> he told me to contact that ******* soap guy , but will never ask that guy for anything
> anyway thanks for the help
> ec


Have you tried Danny King's punch bait?


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*punch bait*

we don't use that much punch bait out here, usually in summer we use freshwater clams that are floating, but sure would like to find something that works, i have used it but only catch little fish with it.
this other company you talk about would you have a website for them?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.catfishgold.com/products.htm


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

thanks abunch guys this is what i was looking for! on the matter of bait wich flavor seems to work the best ?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BigBird737 said:


> thanks abunch guys this is what i was looking for! on the matter of bait wich flavor seems to work the best ?


Regular and blood seem to work equally well.

Hard to beat the original in my opinion.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I would try Danny Kings and SureShot and BigMarvs and CJ's, decide which works best for you in your lake. I have tried them all, SureShot works best for me, but the others are good baits in certain lakes, maybe yours.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Somerville, shad or sureshot.Later


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

thanks abunch for all the tips i think i got what i need now or at least enough to get me in the right direction anyways were leaving thursday night and coming back monday i plan on having a nice report and pics to let yall know how i did. Thanks agian for all the help :cheers: 


Nick


----------

